# Got Static?? :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

You can tell it's winter around here!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Got static*



whimsy said:


> You can tell it's winter around here!


Love it. Looks like she stuck her paw in a light socket.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cute stuff, I found that out last night when I combed Molly for the groomer coming here today. I got zapped.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She sure does !


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Haha...yup!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Chica'sMom said:


> LOL Very bad hair day.


Thats for sure!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Too Funny! We don't see that kind of hair around here in monsoon country. My guys have probably grown webbed toes!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

We're running the humidifier here and it seems to help a little bit.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL! Boo's head hair was standing up like that the other day. I went and checked the humidifier, and sure enough...bone dry!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We have several large aquariums that are open topped. I think the evaporation from them keeps the humidity up enough for it not to be an issue.

I do spray the inside of Kodi's puffy coat with Static-Guard before he wears it or it makes his hair stand on end!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a humidifier on the furnace..I wonder if it is doing the job. I did rub that blanket on her on purpose to make the hair stand on end tho! LOL It's not like she walks around with it like that all day. I can tell with my own skin tho that's it dry in the house. (It is only 5 degrees out there right now!)


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Downey fabric softener helps. Not the liquid of course, the sheets. Just rub them with it and the electricity goes away.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

FancyNancy said:


> Downey fabric softener helps. Not the liquid of course, the sheets. Just rub them with it and the electricity goes away.


I'll give it a try!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> Downey fabric softener helps. Not the liquid of course, the sheets. Just rub them with it and the electricity goes away.


not a good idea Nancy http://www.aspca.org/Pet-care/ask-t...rt-poison-control/fabric-softener-sheets.aspx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Nope..won't be doing the fabric softener sheets Dave...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lol , I thought all women took Fabric Softener 101 . lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ack, I didn't know that about dryer sheets!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

FancyNancy said:


> Downey fabric softener helps. Not the liquid of course, the sheets. Just rub them with it and the electricity goes away.


I was worried about them licking the chemicals off their fur. Do we know this is safe? If it is, it's a great idea!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> not a good idea Nancy http://www.aspca.org/Pet-care/ask-t...rt-poison-control/fabric-softener-sheets.aspx


Oops... should have read further before posting!!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG! I am so sorry for passing on such a BAD BAD tip!!! My apologies everyone and thank you Dave for the (as usual) great advise. What would I do without you? Luckily, Henry never gets static so I've only done it once. Never again that's for sure!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Nancy, not to worry ,we all do this. It's human nature for us to want to help out, and when we see something that "works" we sometimes just want to share. Love ya.


----------

